

How did NSA Hack our emails? Math behind the NSA Surveillance - shireeshj
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ulg_AHBOIQU
A Numberphile Video where Professor Edward Frenkel discusses the mathematics behind the NSA Surveillance controversy
======
shireeshj
Apparently, it was Microsoft which raised the red flag first
[http://rump2007.cr.yp.to/15-shumow.pdf](http://rump2007.cr.yp.to/15-shumow.pdf).
Irony?

